# New titles!!!!



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Yesterday, Kailey and Jackson were both in a rally trial. Here are the results.

Kailey (Advanced A)
Score: 100
Place: 1st
NEW RA TITLE!!
(got a new toy too)

Jackson (Novice B)
Score: 91
Place: - 
NEW RN TITLE!!

What a great day for us!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Way to go!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WooooHooooo! That was a great trial, Congratulations!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations! Nice work!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Very Nice! Congratulations.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations- a 100 score is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - comgratulations


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! That's great. You must be very proud of yourself and your kids. Congratulations. I know there was so hard work involved.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We had a great day. It was a lot of fun. I am so proud of Kailey and Jackson.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I will post some pictures from the trial soon. When I first saw the jump, I was afraid. Because is a a jump Kailey and I have NEVER worked with before. But she went over it like a charm.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats to both of them and you!! 100 is a pretty sweet score!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Well Done! 
Congratulations!*


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job! Don't you love those 100's?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job to the 3 of you...and I love your "wall of fame" too!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Great job! Don't you love those 100's?


I LOVE 100's. That was my first score of 100 too!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

ataylor said:


> I LOVE 100's. That was my first score of 100 too!


Awesome! That is too cool! You should definitely consider going for a CD! Rally is fun, but obedience is where it's at! LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations! New titles and a first place! Party time!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to all involved in accomplishing this!! 
:headbang2arty:arty2::dblthumb2:woot2: :squintdan:greenboun:banana::appl::nchuck::rockon: :jamming::artydude:drummer:


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Awesome! That is too cool! You should definitely consider going for a CD! Rally is fun, but obedience is where it's at! LOL


I am thinking of doing obedience.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of us at the trial.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Now that is a great photo with the club's logo on the wall all those lovely ribbons and the "Finish" sign in front.
Again congrats!!!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the proud smile on your face almost as much as those gorgous, smart goldens!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are a couple more pictures.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Check out the video that I made.

http://www.youtube.com/user/GoldenFun100

or 

http://www.harborplacegoldens.webs.com/


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

ataylor said:


> I am thinking of doing obedience.


Yay! You should. It's a blast!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cute pictures!!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Yay! You should. It's a blast!!


I have decided to put Kailey in an Obedience trial in Jan


----------

